# US to China pharmacist job opportunities?



## expatpharmd

Anyone know of any job opportunities for an American pharmacist in China? How difficult would the transition be? Is an American pharmacy degree even useful in China?


----------



## cathylu

*pharmacist, China*



expatpharmd said:


> Anyone know of any job opportunities for an American pharmacist in China? How difficult would the transition be? Is an American pharmacy degree even useful in China?


I think it's easy for u to get a position of pharmacist in China, but I am afraid you will be disappointed after you work. The salary is low, also the role of pharmacists in hospital may not be the same as you expected. I have worked as a pharmacist for 2 years in China, if you want to know more information, can u send your email address to my inbox here, better to chat personally.


----------



## cathylu

*pharmacist, China*



expatpharmd said:


> Anyone know of any job opportunities for an American pharmacist in China? How difficult would the transition be? Is an American pharmacy degree even useful in China?


I think it's easy for u to get a position of pharmacist in China, but I am afraid you will be disappointed after you work. The salary is low, also the role of pharmacists in hospital may not be the same as you expected. I have worked as a pharmacist for 2 years in China, if you want to know more information, can u send your email address to my inbox here, better to chat personally.


----------



## expatpharmd

cathylu: You are unable to receive private messages until you accumulate more posts.

EDIT: basically, I'm requesting that you increase your post count so we can private message each other.


----------



## cathylu

*can't send PM*

I am not sure now if you can send private messages to me or not, I have put 6 or more posts here,


----------



## LucyLu

I have been wondering the same thing. How do I get a job as a pharmacist in China? I do not read Mandarin.

LucyLu


----------



## cathylu

*phamacist*



LucyLu said:


> I have been wondering the same thing. How do I get a job as a pharmacist in China? I do not read Mandarin.
> 
> LucyLu


If you are really interested in working in China as a pharmacist, I may provide some useful information for you, please send email to me


----------



## Sophia Kang

*Moving to China*

Hello, I'm going to be moving to China and am also looking for info regarding licensure to be a pharmacist in China if I already am licensed in the US. Any information will really help. Thanks!


----------



## zEbRocSki

cathylu said:


> If you are really interested in working in China as a pharmacist, I may provide some useful information for you, please send email to me


Hey Cathy, 

My wife is a licensed pharmacist in germany and is thinking to move to china with me. I tried to find info on chinese websites about licensing procedures and only found info about 药学专业有初级药士、药师和中级主管药师技术资格考试. I guess she cannot take it as it will be in Chinese which she does not speak. 

Do you know within what employment scope/professions she could work in China? 

Which positions can only be filled by people who posses this 药学专业有初级药士、药师和中级主管药师技术资格考试? e.g. could she work in the pharmacy of an international hospital ? 

Thanks for your expertise ! 

Best, 

Philipp


----------

